# Corsair RM Series 850 W



## crmaris (Sep 30, 2013)

With six PSU series, Corsair decided that there was room in their portfolio for another one! Today, we will take a look at the fresh RM Series, or, more specifically, the RM850. It offers Gold efficiency and comes with a fully modular design, and, on top of that, a very quiet operation.

*Show full review*


----------

